# intel i5-6600 with b150 vs i5-6600k with z170 for gaming



## gohan89 (Dec 4, 2016)

I am really confused whether I should for the Intel i5-6600 (non-K) with b150 vs i5-6600k with z170 for gaming when paired with the Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming GTX 1070. I will be primarily gaming @ 1080 for 50-60 fps atleast @ high settings for the coming 4-5 years ( I know GTX 1070 is overkill for 1080, but it will help me in futureproofing).

I am a complete noob in overclocking and dont know the intricacies of it and havent done it. I read that lot of researching, patience and understanding is needed for successfully manual overclocking without any damage and it is a trial and error method.I really dont have the time for it and saw in other forums that auto overclocking via the mobo software provided is not really recommended. 
When price is taken into account intel i5-6600 with b150 * Rs 16000+9000= Rs 25000) whereas the i5-6600k with z170 ( Rs 17000+13000+3000=Rs 33000) for an expensive stable board and an extra after market cooler for overclocking.I think this extra 8k will be better invested in the GPU and other parts. Is overclocking really give significant performance boosts down the line in gaming for the extra price.

Please correct me if I am wrong and am open to all suggestions. 

Will the non K 6600 reach 3.9 Ghz as advertised without overclocking?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2016)

Even non-k skylake processors can be overclocked by using only Z170 motherboards and after market CPU coolers.

Like Intel Core i5 6500 @ 15k + Gigabyte Z170-D3H @ 11k( This is the best mobo in terms of VRM cooling, accessories on board the mobo and audio chip) + Cooler Master Hyper 212X @ 3k =29k

But you need to use the bios from here in respect with the motherboard you buy but your iGPU will get disabled: *overclocking.guide/gigabyte-z170-non-k-overclocking-guide/

Follow the detailed Gigabyte non-k skylake OC Guide ( Download it & print it)

Overclocking i5 6500 using Z170 motherboard, OP can surely reach 4.5Ghz on air cooling itself.

As for the overclocking is concerned, it does not give any significant benefits now but in future after 3-4 years when your processor needs some extra juice to cope up with demanding games in getting good FPS then OC gives the much needed boost.

So in the end OP ( original poster) can either go with:
1) i5 6500 + Z170 mobo + Hyper 212X = 29k
2) i5 6500 + B150M mobo + stock cooler = 22k

For B150M mobo OP can go with Gigabyte B150M-D3H @ 7k

GTX1070 GPUs are giving good fps only in DirectX 11 games which are so far released but in DirectX 12 games AMD RX480 GPUs are thrashing nvidia gpus by a good margin.
DirectX 12 is default for Windows 10 and is the future for gaming.
Almost all gaming titles are being released in DirectX 12 now.
Even some games which were released a while ago, the respective game publishers are releasing updates to add support for DirectX 12. Like Doom, Battlefield 1 and Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare.

AMD thrashes Nvidia at DirectX 12 in Battlefield 1

Source: RX 480 dominates GTX 1060 at DX12 in Battlefield 1


AMD GPUs have Async Compute & Vulkan support on hardware level where nvidia is providing only Vulkan support through its software.

OP can go with HIS RX480 8GB Iceq X2 Roaring Turbo @ 23k from mdcomputers.in

HIS is distributed by *savera.co.in in India and has branches in almost all major cities. So no problem there too in case of RMA.

HIS & Savera both provide 3 years warranty.

HIS GPUs have more power phases(6 power phases) for better stability, good VRM cooling (VRM cooling heatsink) and cheaper also compared with other vendors like MSI, Gigabyte, Sapphire etc.

RX480 is suited for 1440p gaming but gives best FPS in 1080p gaming. So no problem there too in terms of future proofing the gaming for 3-4 years.

AMD GPUs ages well than nvidia GPUs.

Which AMD Radeon RX 480 to buy? 13 different cards compared. - YouTube

Which AMD RX480 to buy? 13 different cards compared.

Even RX490 is about to be released which will compete with GTX1080 GPUs in Dec13th,2016 when AMD is about to give previews of AMD Zen processors.

Exclusive Advance preview of AMD Zen CPUs ahead of Q1 2017 launch on 13,Dec,2016.

Source: New Horizon

AMD RX 490 listed online alongside alleged benchmarks | GPU & Displays | OC3D New

Thanks & Regards,
BSSunil Reddy

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------

